# wearing waders and boat ride dont mix.



## tebigcountry (Dec 30, 2013)

4 guys.......1 of them my good friend.....while on a hunt at seminole....to make a long story short....4 guys in the boat....the boat owner wants everyone to put on there waders so they can save room in the boat....my friend argues  the owners suggestion.....the owner says....we dont have that far to go.....so all put on waders.....they hit a large stump in 30 foot of water....the boat flips upside down....all are in water....dog is under the boat....they do rescue the dog.....2 guys hollering we are dead....they all cling to a stump....hunter in area sees it all happen.....they are all rescued by the observing hunter......

my friend says....he has not prayed that much in a while....

think twice about wearing waders in deep water situations.


----------



## Felton (Dec 30, 2013)

I am curouis as to why you don't want to wear waders in a boat.

I have heard one argument against it and did not agree with what was said.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2013)

Waders float.... Lean back and you'll be fine... Sank my boat 3 years ago and did just that


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm with ya big country! You and I both hunt coastal La., and know it's a loooong ways away from anything... I never where them no matter where I'm going. Not even knee/hip boots. Bad choice putting them on in the boat IMO.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 30, 2013)

Felton said:


> I am curouis as to why you don't want to wear waders in a boat.
> 
> I have heard one argument against it and did not agree with what was said.



did you just not read what i posted......ok...put your waders on and jump in a pool in the deep end....and tread water.

to each his own my man.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 30, 2013)

you guys know something i dont.......like i said....wearing waders in water over your head is just asking for trouble...its more common sense than anything......just trying to help....

like i said....to each his own.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 30, 2013)

Life vest, problem solved.  But we are men and we don't need silly little life vests.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 30, 2013)

*wear waders, don't wear waders,*

whatever floats your boat. 4 guys and gear and decoys and a dog all in one boat? Was is 22ft. long, were all ya'll under 150lbs. each? Remind's me of some of the Alabama crews I have seen. Loaded down, headed out, and about 2 inches of freeboard (boat rail) above water. I'm like dang, if the wind gets up today or there is any wave's somebody is gonna drown!


----------



## Felton (Dec 30, 2013)

I am not trying to attack you. I am trying to have a conversation.

I honestly have not made up my mind on the situation

What you said was 4 people in boat with waders, boat flips, saved dog, held on to stump till help came.

What I see is everyone is ok. The last boating accident I can recall everyone died. They were not wearing waders or lifejackets, they weren't in a john boat either but it was at night.

No where in there did you say anyhing about not being able to tread water or dying.

You make it sound like everyone that duck hunts thinks its a bad idea to wear waders while in a boat. 

I will probably jump in the deep end someday with my waders on to see what happens. Until then I like to listen to both sides


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Glad everyone is ok. Im not gonna judge because I wasn't there.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

Glad everybody is ok.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 30, 2013)

With the water rising everywhere it pays to take it easy in the boat. Especially in the dark. All kind of trash is getting washed around right now. We dodged crap in the river all morning.


----------



## bustdemwangs (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunted and fished Seminole for twenty years. Put my waders on in the house walk out and get in the boat, never thought twice about it. Personal preference I guess. 

Sounds like operator error to myself...


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Glad everybody is ok.



thanks killer.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 30, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Glad everyone is ok. Im not gonna judge because I wasn't there.



thanks arrow3.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2013)

Glad everyone is Ok.  I've been in the same situation and am actually thankful I had waders on.  Got caught in a freak storm, boat rolled over, once they fill up and you get over the numbing cold, like emu said, lean back and float.  Don't panic, water does not weigh anything in water.  Now, trying to step out of the water is another story.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

Old school wear a belt. Even with  the new type waders. If you are in a boat wear a pfd unless you are hunting and do not over load your boat. I have a 870 somewhere along that stretch to the main pull over to Rhetts. I was wearing a belt and my old style canvas waders trapped air and held me up until we got he boat righted. Heavy seas small overloaded boat. I have learned better.


----------



## leeledger (Dec 30, 2013)

I put my seven year old daughter in a pair of waders and videoed her jumping off a diving board into a pool. She popped up like a cork.  They were the neoprene kind.


----------



## Felton (Dec 30, 2013)

I apologize if it looked like I was trying to stir the pot. I assure you I was not. I too am glad everyone is safe.

I have never thought about treading water in waders. The only other argument I have heard was that when they fill up it pulls you under. That is the statement i don't agree with.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 30, 2013)

I've read about a lot of boating accidents.  Wearing a life jacket and keeping it on is the key to survival.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2013)

Felton said:


> I apologize if it looked like I was trying to stir the pot. I assure you I was not. I too am glad everyone is safe.
> 
> I have never thought about treading water in waders. The only other argument I have heard was that when they fill up it pulls you under. That is the statement i don't agree with.



you are correct to not agree.  They dont pull you under.


----------



## CPage (Dec 30, 2013)

The key to any life or death situation is to try and keep a cool head and not panic whether your wearing waders or not your gonna have alot better chance if you stay calm.  Always try to think of your worst case scenario before you even put your boat in the water.  Staying one step ahead may just save your life one day.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 30, 2013)

There is a video on you tube about this. Chest waders and guy jumps in deep pool and floats, even after filling waders with water.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a wader belt with a knife on it and always have a pfd in arms reach. Safety is number one when your dealing with lives as well as your on. Ain't no duck worth a life. I'm glad everyone was ok.


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 30, 2013)

Jump in pools all you want to.... Get thrown from boat into any fast moving current like the Mississippi, Savannah, Altamaha, etc... Then make your "assumptions". 
 Most of the people you read about were wearing waders or something else that hindered them. Just not a good idea. It's just as easy to put them on when you get to your spot.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife lost a cousin 3 years ago at Seminole, please be careful.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 30, 2013)

Physics gentleman... Pretty easy to realize waders don't make you sink. You may go under for a second but you pop right back up and bob. Water doesn't sink, people that dont panic don't sink.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 30, 2013)

I wear my waders kayaking in the winter. Especially on Lanier. The smart thing to do is have a life vest. Wear your PFD!!!!!!!


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 30, 2013)

I have hunted Seminole for I've 50 years and many of those years was with my dad. He always insisted we it our life vests on before the boat moved. Though we never sank a boat, I wouldn't feel safe in a boat any other way.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 30, 2013)

creekrocket said:


> Jump in pools all you want to.... Get thrown from boat into any fast moving current like the Mississippi, Savannah, Altamaha, etc... Then make your "assumptions".
> Most of the people you read about were wearing waders or something else that hindered them. Just not a good idea. It's just as easy to put them on when you get to your spot.


I had waders on and was flipped by a barge in the mississippi. I hit the water, rolled on my back and got to an island near by. No sinking feeling at all. Couldn't swim for crap though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2013)

Bottom line is wear em if you`re comfortable with them on in the boat. If you`re not, don`t. Everybody has their own way of looking at safety. It`s your life. Risk it as you see fit.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bottom line is wear em if you`re comfortable with them on in the boat. If you`re not, don`t. Everybody has their own way of looking at safety. It`s your life. Risk it as you see fit.



here here.......well said.....this thread is dead.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> I have hunted Seminole for I've 50 years and many of those years was with my dad. He always insisted we it our life vests on before the boat moved. Though we never sank a boat, I wouldn't feel safe in a boat any other way.



My dad raised me the same way. If the motor is on so is your PFD. If not the boat isn't moving.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2013)

If I am going to wear them at all, I put them on before getting into the boat.  I wear neoprene waders and they are buoyant.  Don't ask me how I know.  Life jackets should be on or free in the bottom of the boat.

Glad I read this here and not in the newspaper talking about more duck hunters dying on Seminole.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 31, 2013)

i got a camo life vest for christmas, one that i can shoot with, so if im hunting deep water im gonna be wearing that thing!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 31, 2013)

I like wearin mine when its cold for the warmth factor along with a PFD, I dont think I will drowned in a pair of waders if i get thrown over board but then thats why I have wide boat. Plus I have a lot of natrual flotation that you little skinny guys dont have.

If I do die in my waders at least I was warm right up to the very end. lol

I got something for you bigcountry........


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 31, 2013)

I travel in my boat all the time with waders on, that being said; it doesn't move without pfd's being on.  My personal pfd is a belt type.

Glad everyone made ok!


----------



## wray912 (Dec 31, 2013)

creekrocket said:


> Jump in pools all you want to.... Get thrown from boat into any fast moving current like the Mississippi, Savannah, Altamaha, etc... Then make your "assumptions".
> Most of the people you read about were wearing waders or something else that hindered them. Just not a good idea. It's just as easy to put them on when you get to your spot.



flipped in the altamaha 3 years ago both of us had waders..went under popped up finally got the boat to the bank and back down to the dike had some help to get it up pulled the plug and away we went....waders dont sink you but its hard to swim...at the same time thick pants will make it even harder to swim and waders do provide some floatation...my vote is waders are better than bundled up warm clothes


----------



## Scott R (Dec 31, 2013)

Sank a boat about 15 years ago in some really rough water...too rough to be hunting in.  Had waders on.  Once they filled up I was fine.  Swam to the bank and took them off because at that point they weighed about 100 lbs due to the water in the them.

You won't sink unless you panic and start flailing around.  You'd sink with short pants on when you start that mess.  Stay calm and you float.


----------



## Mossy (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## T-N-T (Dec 31, 2013)

Im glad everyone is OK.  Boating accidents are always very dangerous.  As for me, PFD is the answer.  Not wader/No waders...


----------



## Barroll (Dec 31, 2013)

Neoprene waders float. Canvas or gortex don't. Wear a wafer belt. And a life jacket.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 31, 2013)

Where your 


 PFD

So you get to go home. Plus make sure you have the one that is made for your weight and size.

I am glad that yours friends were all ok and the dog too.
Good Luck and BE SAFE
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2013)

barroll said:


> neoprene waders float. Canvas or gortex don't. Wear a wafer belt. And a life jacket.



x2x2


----------



## coloradowalt (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad everyone made it. Rule on my boat, *PFD* until we stop. With a *PFD* on, the wader on/off question is moot. 

Dumped a jon boat duck hunting in high school. Didn't have waders on, or a PFD. Last time I didn't wear a PFD when running the boat. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't wear mine tim I get to where im going also I keep a knife clipped to mine near my chest. also if your in a boat wear a vest or one of the inflatable ones that inflate once wet. you never know and Ive never heard a dead man say I wish I woulda coulda. just my two cents on the issue.


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 1, 2014)

Don't tell newbies that they will float, they'll end up fish food!


----------



## warmouth (Jan 1, 2014)

Water dont get heavier when it finds its way into waders, neoprene or not. It remains neutral to the surrounding water. In running water, I have had some sketchy situations. Wear a good belt in fast water! Now, waders full of water on dry land......thats a different ballgame 
Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

Water weighs 8.34 pounds per gallon


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Water weighs 8.34 pounds per gallon



So that means with 4 gallons of water in your waders you have 33.36 lbs pulling you under.  Oh wait,  no it doesnt.
I see how you are confusing folks here.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> So that means with 4 gallons of water in your waders you have 33.36 lbs pulling you under.  Oh wait,  no it doesnt.
> I see how you are confusing folks here.


 You got a big set of waders


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You got a big set of waders



I bought em 3 sizes too big.  I can carry my gun in there and deeks too.  Wade right on out.  then unload gear right from my pant legs...


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

I wear a set of rubber boots in the boat. But I think if you are gona wear your waders in the boat you need to wear a life vest with them. Down here on the coast waders are not any good anyway cause the water is  way to deep unless you are in a wood duck swamp and they can get you in trouble there if you step in a whole. I will tell you where most folks get into trouble is that the boat is overloaded to start with. Add some ruff water plus a boat with several grone men a hundred pound dog. Shot gun shells gas tank batterys  and the kitchen sink you can be in trouble quick. If you ever have sunk a boat( and I have sunk a bunch) you know what I am talking about. The key her to survival is not to get in the water in the first place. I don't care if you got waders on or muck boots or leather boots. You get in that water when it is 20 degrees outside you are in big kimchi. It is your choice. I don't care if you have belt loops on your waders or not wear a wader belt. If you don't have a belt use a hank of rope. Close off your waders so they don't fill up. Some folks are gona wear waders and some are not. It is your choice. But if you do or you don't .wear a PFD and do not over load your boat.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I bought em 3 sizes too big.  I can carry my gun in there and deeks too.  Wade right on out.  then unload gear right from my pant legs...


 Some guys say my stout waders look like a wet suit on me.


----------

